
Innovation thoughts on success - astannard
https://andrewstannard.com/inniovation-a19fde37c1f4#.yexa54eia
======
astannard
My company has just won the Queens Award for Innovation here are my
reflections on how we innovate

~~~
brudgers
Congratulations. Being American, I was unfamiliar with it.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Queen's_Awards_for_Enterprise](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Queen's_Awards_for_Enterprise)

